# mouth brooders



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have a few soon to be empty 25 gallon tanks that i need to fill. i would like some kind of mouthbrooding chiclid. but most of them grow to be liek 6 inches plus.. way too big for a 25. so any sugestions.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How about Egyptian Mouthbrooders. They don't get very large. Also there is a small Tilapia that would fit the bill, if you can find them.


----------

